# Rat Manor level dimensions?



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey guys --

My boyfriend (who can't keep a secret, he he) is getting me a Rat Manor for my birthday for my soon to be rat babies! I'm so excited! It's a few weeks away, but I wanted to get started making some fleece covers for the bottom of the cage and the levels so I can be all prepared. I was wondering if anyone with a Rat Manor would be awesome enough to give me some dimensions for the levels and floor so I can get started sewing up some liners.  I'm an avid crafter and seamstress and I have TONS of fleece and cute cottons laying around to make liners, hammocks, etc.

Thanks so much guys! 
Lamb


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

How many rats are you planning on getting? The rat manor is a small rat cage that I wouldn't put more then 2 rats in maybe 3 females at most.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

Just two! I wanted something with enough space for them to move around and enjoy hammocks and toys, but still not too large so that I can transport it in my wagon for my weekly travel for work.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

If you don't get a answer about the size if the levels I'll measure them if I get one on friday for you.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

From some of the questions I've read on petco, the shelves are about 8"x16.5" The full levels are 16.5"x22.5"...assuming I'm looking at the right cage


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

I didn't think to check Petco.com Q&A section -- I'll do some research there, too. I looked in the store today and couldn't find one to measure myself.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

The floor is about 2ft by 1.5 ft. I never measured the shelves though the hole in the center floor is about 4 inches by 6 inches the rest is the same as the floor.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

The large shelf is 21.5" by 15" and the hole in it is 8" by 4"
The two small shelf's are 15" by 7"
The three ramps are 11" by 4" 
The bottom pan is 22.5" by 17"


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

You guys have been super helpful, thanks so much!
I'm going to get to work making some nice liners asap.


----------

